

Active Merchant - Ruby on Rails Credit Card Payment System - Readmore
http://www.activemerchant.org/

======
trevelyan
A decent system, but don't expect it to be problem free. On switching over to
Active Merchant we saw a downturn in payments. The problem was early
developers simply trusting that Active Merchant would be problem free.

We ended up having to disable the internal credit card validation tests to
keep the system from rejecting valid cards. No experience with the shipping
component though.

